# My New Air 9 Carbon!!!



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

After 8 months (January 2nd-August 24th) of waiting here she is.


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

Part list?


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

very sweet. i want.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice !!!! Have you adjusted the brake lines yet?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Build list...............*

frame and fork...........................NINER carbon air 9 and rigid
headset....................................FSA (came with frame)
seatpost...................................KCNC Ti-Pro Scandium 31.8x400mm
saddle......................................Edge carbon
clamp.......................................Mortop w/ Ti bolt
stem........................................FSA 099
bar...........................................Ritchey Super Logic Rizer (cut down)
grips........................................Esi racers edge (cut down)
cranks and BB..........................Sweetwings
ring and bolts............................Salsa 22t and FSA alloy
pedals......................................Egg Beaters 4ti
chain........................................KMC x10sl
brakes......................................Formula R1 w/ Carbon lever blades
rotors........................................Gatorbrake 160mm w/ Ti bolts
wheels......................................Stans 29er Race wheels (yellow tape replaced w/ ROX)
skewers....................................Control Tech Scandium
tires..........................................Furious Freds
tubes........................................Forte 26er Lunar Light

If I forgot anything let me know. I've ridden it twice and it Flies! The BMXer in me took over and I actually took it to the air but very, very gently. The wheels are the only thing that I think may be suspect. When I ordered the frame I weighed 205lbs but I knew the wheels had a weight limit of 170lbs so now I weigh 176lbs. So I guess a very expensive bike is quite the motivation.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Your signature says 13lbs and those aren't ESI grips in the pic either (but your build list says otherwise)...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

MessagefronTate.......Yes I know the grips are different, I put them on. Since these pics were taken I've cut the brake lines, cut the bars down and changed grips. It's still 14.01lbs but when my Scrub Lugdrive rotors get here it should be below 14lbs. and my signature was written in January when I ordered the frame not since I recieved it on Tuesday. While we're at it can we see a pic of your 14lb bike? I have two and a couple others under 20lbs so NaNee NaNee BooBoo stick your head in dooDoo. ;-)


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

MessagefromTate said:


> Your signature says 13lbs and those aren't ESI grips in the pic either (but your build list says otherwise)...


Give him a chance to wear some of the rubber off the tyres


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

simple and sweet, I love it !


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

mattkock said:


> MessagefronTate.......Yes I know the grips are different, I put them on. Since these pics were taken I've cut the brake lines, cut the bars down and changed grips. It's still 14.01lbs but when my Scrub Lugdrive rotors get here it should be below 14lbs. and my signature was written in January when I ordered the frame not since I recieved it on Tuesday. While were at it can we see a pic of your 14lb bike? I have two and a couple others under 20lbs so NaNee NaNee BooBoo stick your head in dooDoo. ;-)


You rock and are an inspiration and my idol. How about a "Putin shot" of you on your bike? That would be real cute...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm actually getting some riding pictures tomorrow so stay tuned. There are some pictures of me jumping my 14lb Ti 26er SS on here somewhere if you search. And I'm a lot of peoples Idol. ;-)


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice bike!

Will you race this bike?

I'm interested to know how the Scrub rotors hold up after some real use! I'm considering them myself.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

22t front ring?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

How many teeth are you running in the back?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm guessing he went with an 12T cog... which is the smallest he could probably find that fit on the freehub body (most 11T cogs have a lip on them that prevents them from being for anything other than the final position cog). If he's using gearclamps he wouldn't need any spacers or the lockring to center the cog.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

...." so NaNee NaNee BooBoo stick your head in dooDoo. ;-)"
Now thats funny I don't care who you are thats funny


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah it's a 22x12 gearing which is pretty nice here in Texas. I wanted Homebrewed Components to make me a 13t cog but he never responded to the 23 e-mails and private messages I sent him. If my EBB gets even a little loose the chain will rub the chain stay so I'm sure that I'll end up with a somewhat normal sized ring and cog in the future but for now it's been OK. 

I may or may not race this bike. I'm pretty sure that my racing days are behind me, maybe some short track events. I don't have the Scrubs yet but I'll definitely post a review after a good thrashing.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I wonder how much lighter my Litech would be if I set it up as a singlespeed...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Usually when losing a geared drivetrain and going SS it takes off around 2lbs depending on components of course. I got my first SS for Christmas 1997 and never looked back. You should definitely try it. Good Luck Dee8! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I already have a singlespeed full suspension, don't really need another SS. Its just an mental excercise really.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

My next build is going to be a 1x10 Santa Cruz Tallboy FS. See if I can get it below 20lbs.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

please cut your brake hose. that just annoys me. on a single at that.


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

He said they are now cut.
Formula brake lines seem to be really long. I had to cut plenty out of mine.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The brake lines are cut and so is the bar. Now I just wait for some Scrub LugDrive rotors to get it below 14lbs.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

mattkock said:


> My next build is going to be a 1x10 Santa Cruz Tallboy FS. See if I can get it below 20lbs.


Excited for this one too :thumbsup:


----------



## c90sx (Jun 1, 2010)

so u also play gta?


way off topic i know just notice what u said


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

isn't the spesh s-works frame about 1 lb lighter ?
Ninko weighed his at 1240g for a 19"


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Riken said:


> isn't the spesh s-works frame about 1 lb lighter ?
> Ninko weighed his at 1240g for a 19"


Culture sponge's 17inch weighed 1331g.
1331-1240=91g which is far from a pound.
Either way, the Niner is 100x cooler than any specialized (especially the ugly 2011's)


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

That stealthy black SS frame is ugly? Wow.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

erichwic said:


> That stealthy black SS frame is ugly? Wow.


Forgot they had SS sworks frames this year. The ss frame isn't bad, but the Niner is still way cooler/better looking.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought this was the weight weenies forum? Who cares what it looks like, as long as it's dangerously light.


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

That looks almost exactly like a Walmart back room bike shop! Not kidding as I have been in one!  

poikaa


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you say what hubs you were running ? Maybe I missed it ...

SPP


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The Niner looks cooler, especially with the matching fork, but I'd bet on Spesh to make the lighter/better frame. They just have more years experience. It's comparing one company's 1st gen model to another's 3rd gen.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

SPP-the hubs are American Classic, they come stock on the Stans 29er Race Wheels. I'm about to build a super exotic wheelset to drop some more weight. It's down to 13lbs 15oz now but I think I can get it into the 12s (for around $3600). Oh well it's just money and you can't take it with you right?


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> The Niner looks cooler, especially with the matching fork, but I'd bet on Spesh to make the lighter/better frame. They just have more years experience. It's comparing one company's 1st gen model to another's 3rd gen.


really, I mean seriously? They are all made in the same damn country(close enough). I would rather the Niner and their bar-setting customer service, over Specialized and support a company that has bankrupt more LBS with their business model. F Specialized.

Back on topic, Matt, are you going with the Tune SS hub on the new build?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

edgerat said:


> really, I mean seriously? They are all made in the same damn country(close enough). I would rather the Niner and their bar-setting customer service, over Specialized and support a company that has bankrupt more LBS with their business model.


I agree, but still suspect the Spesh frame is lighter/better.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

@ edgerat, yeah I'm going with Tune hubs, ENVE carbon rims, Ti spokes and Dugast tubular tires. I've got a few other things planned that should get me just below 13lbs and still be jumpable/rideable.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

mattkock said:


> @ edgerat, yeah I'm going with Tune hubs, ENVE carbon rims, Ti spokes and Dugast tubular tires. I've got a few other things planned that should get me just below 13lbs and still be jumpable/rideable.


I would really like to see pics & weights of that wheelset as I'm thinking of going the same route.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the bike! I would really love to get my hands on a set of those cranks!


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Anything come about with the 12lb goal?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've started a Sub 17lb. 1x10 Jet RDO build so when that is done I'm putting this A9c on a diet. She's 2 years old now and the only casualty has been a front rim. A guy wearing ear buds hit me head on and bent the front rim. Bike has been awesome and I usually rock it at 13.91lbs. but sometimes I put a Reba fork on it. I've been Rigid since 1997 so it feels like I'm riding a Full suspension bike with the fork on it.


----------



## A-SpecUA6 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice bike bro.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

c'mon! we need pics Matlock! Been a while, glad to hear the AC9 is still flying!


----------



## Jack Jack (Sep 7, 2011)

wow...


----------



## panzer07 (Jun 18, 2008)

crazy light!


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

hey Matt,

found your thread, bring it up from the dead......any updates since April?

Good seeing you again, bike is sweet ass sweet.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't like it. There I said it. I think niners look like womens specific bikes, the circus wheels don't help either. Its light though. And I guess that helps hauling up and down stairs.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

He has pictures of him jumping with it


----------



## BroSole (Apr 7, 2012)

It looks like a road bike bro.


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

I sooo want to 1x10 monstercross that bike... Just because.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

mattkock said:


> I've started a Sub 17lb. 1x10 Jet RDO build.


where is this? Or did I miss it?


----------



## jcyance (Aug 22, 2007)

super sweet build! I like! ;-)


----------



## kindwon (Mar 6, 2011)

That bike just gave me the same feeling I had in 1986 when I saw my first redline racing bmx. It's not for me but its fukn a beauty.


----------



## stevenservo (Jul 2, 2011)

lookn good man


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

mattkock said:


> After 8 months (January 2nd-August 24th) of waiting here she is.


My next project will be the Niner Air 9 carbon after my current Lynskey...  Those reduce numbering on weight is really very poisoning...


----------



## discomatt (Oct 21, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! It's been 2 years now and this bike is still going strong. I only ever got it as light as 13.91lbs. but it climbs like a cat dropped on a stove top and I've since started gathering parts for a Niner RDO build. So far on paper it looks like it's going to weight 16.87lbs. with a 1x10 drivetrain but the catch is Full retail would be somewhere around $16,400.oo YIKES!!!! I may end up going it SS after riding it for a while and dropping a couple Lbs. Stay tuned, it probably won't be done before Christmas but when it is I'll do a full Build Thread.


----------



## Ultimate lefty (Jul 15, 2012)

Who's interested in air niner carbon m w lefty 18 lbs ss , injury forces me to sell


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ultimate lefty said:


> Who's interested in air niner carbon m w lefty 18 lbs ss , injury forces me to sell


Plz forgive my coldness: did said injury also injure the bike?


----------



## Ultimate lefty (Jul 15, 2012)

*niner for sale cause of unrelated injury*

my bike has never been dropped , scratched, or blemished , its flawless, me on the
other hand, thats a mess , so to answer question , bike is perfect in everyway


----------



## mnsprinter (Aug 26, 2012)

My favorite part is that you lost 29lbs to accomodate the weight limit on the wheels! congradulations, and awesome dream bike as well!


----------



## teamscarpa (Sep 19, 2011)

Really great bike


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm doing a Niner RDO full squish with 1x10 build right now and shooting for Sub 17lbs. The build will be WAY more Exotic than this A9C but still just as Jumpable. I would never build a bike that I couldn't beat up.

When I'm done with the RDO I'm putting this bike on a Serious Diet and shooting for 12lbs.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

mattkock I am really looking forward to this RDO build!! You have great taste, and you build bikes that are crazy light and then post pictures of you with 3 feet of air under your tires!!! Awesome man!!!

Oh btw...are u in austin? cause I dont know what you look like, but Im pretty sure I saw your bike at barton creek several months ago.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in Houston but we ride Austin once a month. The wife loves Walnut Creek and we do Barton and Emmalong quite a bit. We're headed to Reveillie Peak Ranch in the next couple weeks. I'll let you know.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Ax Lightness/Tune 29"er Tubular Wheels: Final Review
These are lighter than the tune enves right?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah those are lighter but I'm gonna run ENVE clincher rims on Extralite hubs and Ti spokes and Sapim nipples because the Tubular tires are heavier than the clinchers with Stans sealant.


----------

